
Announcing TypeScript 1.8 - DanRosenwasser
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/typescript/2016/02/22/announcing-typescript-1-8-2/
======
DanRosenwasser
For a more complete list of features, check out our What's New in TypeScript
page:

[https://github.com/Microsoft/TypeScript/wiki/What's-new-
in-T...](https://github.com/Microsoft/TypeScript/wiki/What's-new-in-
TypeScript#typescript-18)

~~~
seivan
Woah! I love how little it takes to go from Swift to TypeScript in terms of
context switching. That method declaration with generics is so nice looking.

I love TypeScript just wish it was easier to use with their libraries and
editors. I know it's not as bad as previously but it's still a lot of work
with Babel/webpack and etc.

